
Windows Store now open to all developers in 120 market - MarlonPro
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/windowsstore/archive/2012/09/11/windows-store-now-open-to-all-developers.aspx
======
alpb
That's quite a late move for Microsoft. They have been quite late doing that.
Apple did open its App Store worldwide in 1 year or so.

